# Platform Height If Using Furniture PVC?



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the same thing as far as the width. With a tiller extension, the front of the platform has to be 48" wide or the turning radius is affected. Not really what I had planned for...That furniture PVC is pretty strong. I would think your dimensions are doable. The fittings are more streamlined and finished looking, so I don't think a T in the legs would look bad at all.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you have the transom width to support it, the further back you set the platform, the more turning radius you preserve. Unfortunately, the bow can easily be too light in that scenario. My 1.0 plan is nothing more than a glorified bench that I have to take down when running since I can't imagine actually having a platform higher than the top of this mud motor and nothing less could stay in place. It sounds like you have a similar plan. In your case, I'd consider a permanent platform partially mounted on the transom. I don't think it is long enough for a full transom mount unless you went with one of those cool cantilevered platforms, but that isn't happening with PVC, furniture grade or not.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I would think, especially with the furniture grade material, it shouldn't be a problem. As a reference point, the rear platform in this picture wound up being 16" once I put the top on it. Too tall for the Gheenoe but it was stable for sure. A lot depends on your size I think too. I'm not a big guy, but it didn't flex at all with me (under 200lbs) and it was only schedule 40 pipe from Home Depot.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you have to take it down to run or did the tiller clear it?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

About midway down on this page http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377801547/210 there is info on mine. My front platform is almost exactly the size you are trying to build.


----------



## MertDer (Jun 20, 2020)

Recently, I also needed help with furniture, because I was moving and I needed to buy air beds. I moved to a big city, but nowhere could I find what I needed. I was very lucky, because my old friend helped me with this. He said if I need air beds, I better check over here He was right! On this site I was able to find truly wonderful air beds!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

MertDer said:


> Recently, I also needed help with furniture, because I was moving and I needed to buy air beds. I moved to a big city, but nowhere could I find what I needed. I was very lucky, because my old friend helped me with this. He said if I need air beds, I better check over here He was right! On this site I was able to find truly wonderful air beds!


What are talkin bout Willis? This thread is 6 yrs old. 

The only air beds on this site are what people sleep on when their wives find out what they paid for that tippy little boat that "doesn't even have a swim ladder!?". 

This thread should have all the info you need.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/coronavirus-pg.76686/


----------

